# Compak e10 raffle courtesy of Londinium espresso £20.00 per tickets - 60 places



## coffeechap

Two more raffles before christmas folks, first is for the fantastic Compak e10 grinder in polished aluminium. Reiss has kindly offered to supply us one for the raffle and for those that do not know he retails compak grinders to compliment the londinium lever lineup. Check them out here, be warned you may get sucked into the heavenly world of levers though.

https://londiniumespresso.com/store/compak/grinders/compak-e10-conic-od

so if you felt hard done by missing out on the R120, here is the next best grinder in the compak lineup.

Usual rules apply folks, add your name to the list (cut and paste then add) , when the list is full payment details will be sent out, please make your payment is made as soon as you can after receiving the payment instructions. 60 places at £20 per entry, one entry per member. The winner is responsible for any postage costs incurred.

*only members with at least 20 posts at time of listing or who have been a member for at lest 3 months can enter.*

*
*

good luck everyone


----------



## coffeechap

1. coffeechap


----------



## Mrboots2u

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u


----------



## Soll

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll


----------



## johnealey

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey


----------



## Yes Row

johnealey said:


> 1.coffeechap
> 
> 2.mrboots2u
> 
> 3.soll
> 
> 4.Johnealey


5 Yes Row


----------



## Yes Row

Sorry can't do it via this tablet, can someone tidy this?


----------



## 7493

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row


----------



## Tewdric

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric


----------



## GCGlasgow

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow


----------



## jlarkin

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin


----------



## AndyH83

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83


----------



## funinacup

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup


----------



## coffeechap

Yay 10 in


----------



## Blackstone

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone


----------



## reneb

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. reneb


----------



## Fevmeister

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister


----------



## reneb

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. reneb


----------



## grumpydaddy

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy


----------



## reneb

I give up.....


----------



## Fevmeister

Delete Renebs post pls mods, I have edited my post to include him as we posted at the same time!!


----------



## reneb

thanks fevmeister


----------



## Fevmeister

reneb said:


> thanks fevmeister


No problem!

we're back on track now


----------



## 4515

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog


----------



## Dylan

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan


----------



## mmmatron

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron


----------



## bz99s

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s


----------



## Snakehips

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips


----------



## paul whu

Paul Whu...... Sorry I can't cut and paste on my phone. Can someone please sort me out... Ta


----------



## alexferdi

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Whu

(21. alexferdi - if anyone pulls out)

Damnit just missed it!


----------



## alexferdi

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

Just realised 60 places not 20!


----------



## NeilR

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR


----------



## dan1502

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502


----------



## jonathanhook

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook


----------



## fluffles

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles


----------



## MarkyP

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP


----------



## 7493

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666


----------



## EricC

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC


----------



## Asgross

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29 Asgross

KvdW Speedster ; Versalab M3 ; Mahlkonig EK43LE ; Quest M3 ; VST Cof/Esp II


----------



## np123

1.coffeechap

2.mrboots2u

3.soll

4.Johnealey

5.Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14 grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29 Asgross

30.np123


----------



## 7493

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123


----------



## MSM

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM


----------



## matharon

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32, Matharon


----------



## Rob1

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1


----------



## stevenh

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh


----------



## coffeechap

Woo hoo over half way there


----------



## d_lash

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash


----------



## Jonathan007

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007


----------



## michaelg

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg


----------



## aaroncornish

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish


----------



## robti

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti


----------



## Grahamg

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

My first toe dipping... got to be better spent than work lotto syndicate!


----------



## Jedi oh

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh


----------



## hotmetal

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal


----------



## coffeechap

over two thirds there, almost time for the countdown


----------



## KevJ70

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70


----------



## NickR

KevJ70 said:


> 1. coffeechap
> 
> 2. mrboots2u
> 
> 3. soll
> 
> 4. Johnealey
> 
> 5. Yes Row
> 
> 6. Tewdric
> 
> 7. GCGlasgow
> 
> 8. jlarkin
> 
> 9. AndyH83
> 
> 10. funinacup
> 
> 11. Blackstone
> 
> 12. Reneb
> 
> 13. Fevmeister
> 
> 14. grumpydaddy
> 
> 15. Working Dog
> 
> 16. Dylan
> 
> 17. mmmatron
> 
> 18. Bz99s
> 
> 19. Snakehips
> 
> 20. Paul Why
> 
> 21. alexferdi
> 
> 22. NeilR
> 
> 23. dan1502
> 
> 24. jonathanhook
> 
> 25. fluffles
> 
> 26. MarkyP
> 
> 27. Rob666
> 
> 28. EricC
> 
> 29. Asgross
> 
> 30. np123
> 
> 31. MSM
> 
> 32. Matharon
> 
> 33. Rob1
> 
> 34. stevenh
> 
> 35. d_lash
> 
> 36. Jonathan007
> 
> 37. michaelg
> 
> 38. Aaroncornish
> 
> 39. Robti
> 
> 40. Grahamg
> 
> 41. Jedi oh
> 
> 42. Hotmetal
> 
> 43. KevJ70
> 
> 44. Nickr


----------



## Darenf

NickR said:


> KevJ70 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1. coffeechap
> 
> 2. mrboots2u
> 
> 3. soll
> 
> 4. Johnealey
> 
> 5. Yes Row
> 
> 6. Tewdric
> 
> 7. GCGlasgow
> 
> 8. jlarkin
> 
> 9. AndyH83
> 
> 10. funinacup
> 
> 11. Blackstone
> 
> 12. Reneb
> 
> 13. Fevmeister
> 
> 14. grumpydaddy
> 
> 15. Working Dog
> 
> 16. Dylan
> 
> 17. mmmatron
> 
> 18. Bz99s
> 
> 19. Snakehips
> 
> 20. Paul Why
> 
> 21. alexferdi
> 
> 22. NeilR
> 
> 23. dan1502
> 
> 24. jonathanhook
> 
> 25. fluffles
> 
> 26. MarkyP
> 
> 27. Rob666
> 
> 28. EricC
> 
> 29. Asgross
> 
> 30. np123
> 
> 31. MSM
> 
> 32. Matharon
> 
> 33. Rob1
> 
> 34. stevenh
> 
> 35. d_lash
> 
> 36. Jonathan007
> 
> 37. michaelg
> 
> 38. Aaroncornish
> 
> 39. Robti
> 
> 40. Grahamg
> 
> 41. Jedi oh
> 
> 42. Hotmetal
> 
> 43. KevJ70
> 
> 44. Nickr
> 
> 45.Darenf
Click to expand...


----------



## coffeechap

15 more places left


----------



## Fru T Bunn

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn


----------



## anton78

Can someone stick me at 47? Tapatalk...


----------



## Snakehips

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. Paul Why

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn

47. anton78


----------



## paul whu

Please edit number 20 to paul whu as opposed to Paul why. You may never find me at payment time. thanks.


----------



## coffeechap

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. paul whu

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn

47. anton78


----------



## PWW

Just took delivery of one of these grinders and am well impressed.

I'll help make the numbers up. If I win I'll have a spare ;-)

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. paul whu

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn

47. anton78

48. PWW


----------



## RvB

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. paul whu

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn

47. anton78

48. PWW

49. RvB


----------



## coffeechap

Nice, 11 more spaces


----------



## Flibster

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. paul whu

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn

47. anton78

48. PWW

49. RvB

50. Flibster


----------



## coffeechap

Last 10 slots on this remaining


----------



## coffeechap

Where's @Spukey he lives a raffle


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Here you go forum, have more of my well earned cash, you thirsty thing you.

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. paul whu

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn

47. anton78

48. PWW

49. RvB

50. Flibster

51. TomBurtonArt


----------



## The resurrection

TomBurtonArt said:


> Here you go forum, have more of my well earned cash, you thirsty thing you.
> 
> 1. coffeechap
> 
> 2. mrboots2u
> 
> 3. soll
> 
> 4. Johnealey
> 
> 5. Yes Row
> 
> 6. Tewdric
> 
> 7. GCGlasgow
> 
> 8. jlarkin
> 
> 9. AndyH83
> 
> 10. funinacup
> 
> 11. Blackstone
> 
> 12. Reneb
> 
> 13. Fevmeister
> 
> 14. grumpydaddy
> 
> 15. Working Dog
> 
> 16. Dylan
> 
> 17. mmmatron
> 
> 18. Bz99s
> 
> 19. Snakehips
> 
> 20. paul whu
> 
> 21. alexferdi
> 
> 22. NeilR
> 
> 23. dan1502
> 
> 24. jonathanhook
> 
> 25. fluffles
> 
> 26. MarkyP
> 
> 27. Rob666
> 
> 28. EricC
> 
> 29. Asgross
> 
> 30. np123
> 
> 31. MSM
> 
> 32. Matharon
> 
> 33. Rob1
> 
> 34. stevenh
> 
> 35. d_lash
> 
> 36. Jonathan007
> 
> 37. michaelg
> 
> 38. Aaroncornish
> 
> 39. Robti
> 
> 40. Grahamg
> 
> 41. Jedi oh
> 
> 42. Hotmetal
> 
> 43. KevJ70
> 
> 44. Nickr
> 
> 45. Darenf
> 
> 46. Fru T Bunn
> 
> 47. anton78
> 
> 48. PWW
> 
> 49. RvB
> 
> 50. Flibster
> 
> 51. TomBurtonArt
> 
> 52. Resurrection


----------



## sjenner

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. paul whu

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn

47. anton78

48. PWW

49. RvB

50. Flibster

51. TomBurtonArt

52. Resurrection

53. sjenner

I'm in... As I said before... Just a bit of fun... I won't even make a snarky comment if my attempts at humour during the seemingly endless lull between pledge and payment meanders along... even if it is removed!


----------



## Phil104

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. paul whu

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn

47. anton78

48. PWW

49. RvB

50. Flibster

51. TomBurtonArt

52. Resurrection

53. sjenner

54. Phil104


----------



## Danm

If someone can add my name i'll take one. Cheers


----------



## Fevmeister

5 left come on guys!!


----------



## Fevmeister

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. paul whu

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn

47. anton78

48. PWW

49. RvB

50. Flibster

51. TomBurtonArt

52. Resurrection

53. sjenner

54. Phil104

55. Danm


----------



## coffeechap

Ooooo it's getting close


----------



## coffeechap

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. paul whu

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn

47. anton78

48. PWW

49. RvB

50. Flibster

51. TomBurtonArt

52. Resurrection

53. sjenner

54. Phil104

55. Danm

56. Camv6


----------



## coffeechap

come folks just 4 more slots left.....


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

If someone puts me on a as I cannot from tapatalk I will have a go


----------



## coffeechap

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. paul whu

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn

47. anton78

48. PWW

49. RvB

50. Flibster

51. TomBurtonArt

52. Resurrection

53. sjenner

54. Phil104

55. Danm

56. Camv6

57. Hairy_hogg


----------



## coffeechap

three more left lets have it.......


----------



## Drewster

coffeechap said:


> three more left lets have it.......


Oh go on then......... It is Xmas and I've got to win one eventually 

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. paul whu

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn

47. anton78

48. PWW

49. RvB

50. Flibster

51. TomBurtonArt

52. Resurrection

53. sjenner

54. Phil104

55. Danm

56. Camv6

57. Hairy_hogg

58. Drewster


----------



## coffeechap

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. paul whu

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn

47. anton78

48. PWW

49. RvB

50. Flibster

51. TomBurtonArt

52. Resurrection

53. sjenner

54. Phil104

55. Danm

56. Camv6

57. Hairy_hogg

58. Drewster

59. Bigben


----------



## coffeechap

Come on guys who will take the last place?


----------



## @3aan

@3aan


----------



## Glenn

1. coffeechap

2. mrboots2u

3. soll

4. Johnealey

5. Yes Row

6. Tewdric

7. GCGlasgow

8. jlarkin

9. AndyH83

10. funinacup

11. Blackstone

12. Reneb

13. Fevmeister

14. grumpydaddy

15. Working Dog

16. Dylan

17. mmmatron

18. Bz99s

19. Snakehips

20. paul whu

21. alexferdi

22. NeilR

23. dan1502

24. jonathanhook

25. fluffles

26. MarkyP

27. Rob666

28. EricC

29. Asgross

30. np123

31. MSM

32. Matharon

33. Rob1

34. stevenh

35. d_lash

36. Jonathan007

37. michaelg

38. Aaroncornish

39. Robti

40. Grahamg

41. Jedi oh

42. Hotmetal

43. KevJ70

44. Nickr

45. Darenf

46. Fru T Bunn

47. anton78

48. PWW

49. RvB

50. Flibster

51. TomBurtonArt

52. Resurrection

53. sjenner

54. Phil104

55. Danm

56. Camv6

57. Hairy_hogg

58. Drewster

59. Bigben

60. 3aan

That's it folks. 60 entries.

I will send out the payment details in the next few minutes.

Please read them carefully.

As with previous raffles - please note - there is a real appetite to get it drawn as soon as possible - therefore please try to pay as swiftly as you can


----------



## @3aan

coffeechap said:


> 1. coffeechap
> 
> 2. mrboots2u
> 
> 3. soll
> 
> 4. Johnealey
> 
> 5. Yes Row
> 
> 6. Tewdric
> 
> 7. GCGlasgow
> 
> 8. jlarkin
> 
> 9. AndyH83
> 
> 10. funinacup
> 
> 11. Blackstone
> 
> 12. Reneb
> 
> 13. Fevmeister
> 
> 14. grumpydaddy
> 
> 15. Working Dog
> 
> 16. Dylan
> 
> 17. mmmatron
> 
> 18. Bz99s
> 
> 19. Snakehips
> 
> 20. paul whu
> 
> 21. alexferdi
> 
> 22. NeilR
> 
> 23. dan1502
> 
> 24. jonathanhook
> 
> 25. fluffles
> 
> 26. MarkyP
> 
> 27. Rob666
> 
> 28. EricC
> 
> 29. Asgross
> 
> 30. np123
> 
> 31. MSM
> 
> 32. Matharon
> 
> 33. Rob1
> 
> 34. stevenh
> 
> 35. d_lash
> 
> 36. Jonathan007
> 
> 37. michaelg
> 
> 38. Aaroncornish
> 
> 39. Robti
> 
> 40. Grahamg
> 
> 41. Jedi oh
> 
> 42. Hotmetal
> 
> 43. KevJ70
> 
> 44. Nickr
> 
> 45. Darenf
> 
> 46. Fru T Bunn
> 
> 47. anton78
> 
> 48. PWW
> 
> 49. RvB
> 
> 50. Flibster
> 
> 51. TomBurtonArt
> 
> 52. Resurrection
> 
> 53. sjenner
> 
> 54. Phil104
> 
> 55. Danm
> 
> 56. Camv6
> 
> 57. Hairy_hogg
> 
> 58. Drewster
> 
> 59. Bigben


60. @3aan


----------



## Fevmeister

All done!


----------



## coffeechap

Although there is an appetite for these to get done as soon as possible, but please understand not everyone is on the forum all of the time and may have other commitments that might delay payment, I therefore ask that this doesn't transcend into the name and shame affair that these usually end up in. updates will be given on the state of play and reminders sent out to slow payers. Thank you for your patience


----------



## Daren

Who's not paid! Name them! They've had 5 minutes.... Torture the none payers!!!! Hold their families hostage and force feed them Lavazza until they pay! Grrrr

There you go CC... I've got that out of the way so *nobody else needs to do it* 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Snakehips

Just wriggled over to the bank and made my payment so please let my family go.

Second thoughts...... you get to keep the family and the Lavazza.

Bonne chance tout le monde ! Je suis Paris!


----------



## Fevmeister

I think we are soon getting to the point where we have to name an shame. Let's start at 6pm


----------



## Glenn

Just for clarification - *there will be no name and shame*

Not worth joking about it as future posts about this will be removed and access to the forum may be restricted - even if in jest

Do not test this!


----------



## Fevmeister

Jesus talk about a dictatorship in a thread where people are spending their money to help support the forum!


----------



## Glenn

No, this is not the case

Sadly some people take it seriously and we end up being bombarded with PMs asking who is yet to pay and suggesting we name and shame.

It gets tedious.


----------



## Fevmeister

Ahh I didn't realise this

How about you name and shame those emailing you asking to name and shame nonpayers??


----------



## Glenn

You will notice they are banned


----------



## Dylan

Oh gawd don't lynch me, I paid I paid.


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

I am away from my bank keypad thingy this weekend so cannot bank transfer. I can PayPal someone if they can bank transfer for me if that is ok.


----------



## np123

Paid mine just now


----------



## Glenn

Early next week will be fine Hairy_Hogg


----------



## dan1502

Just paid


----------



## coffeechap

Oh and by the way, good luck everyone, fab early Christmas present for someone


----------



## 7493

Paid! Good luck everyone!


----------



## @3aan

I wish every participant good luck and may the most happy is a beautiful grinder on hold,

friendly greetings from Netherlands (paid and done)


----------



## 4515

all paid this end

good luck everyone !


----------



## AndyH83

HairyHogg, am happy for you to paypal me and I'll transfer on your behalf? Wouldn't want you getting named or shamed!


----------



## Glenn

Reminder - no one ever gets named and shamed

Lets leave it there please


----------



## johnealey

Paid and good luck everyone

John


----------



## froggystyle

Good luck everyone, the E10 is a beast of a grinder and the winner will not be disappointed! But it still wont be as sexy as my red one!


----------



## hotmetal

Payment sent. Fingers crossed. Now we've got all the excitement to enjoy for the build-up to the moment when the lucky winner gets this most desirable of grinders.

Good luck to all

*pleaseletitbemeivebeenagoodboy*


----------



## The resurrection

Hi all due to being offshore working I can't set up another payment recipient with my bank to pay the raffle dues as the bank can't phone to confirm. would anyone be prepared to pay the transfer for me if I paypal the money over to them friends and family

fingers crossed


----------



## GCGlasgow

Paid up...good luck to everyone...especially me.


----------



## Snakehips

@The resurrection I'm happy to do that for you. Check your PMs.


----------



## Yes Row

The resurrection said:


> Hi all due to being offshore working I can't set up another payment recipient with my bank to pay the raffle dues as the bank can't phone to confirm. would anyone be prepared to pay the transfer for me if I paypal the money over to them friends and family
> 
> fingers crossed


Happy to do so you have my details

Just seen Snakehips answer, leave it with you


----------



## The resurrection

Many thanks to you both snake hips I've PayPal money over any probs just let me know. Thanks again guys got me out of a pickle and snake hips I owe ya one


----------



## Snakehips

The resurrection is paid up!


----------



## KevJ70

Paid up good luck

Kev


----------



## Fevmeister

Good old snakehips


----------



## aaroncornish

Sorry - was away from computer yesterday and last night. All paid up. Good luck one and all


----------



## alexferdi

Paid when I got the PM. Good luck everybody


----------



## Glenn

40 payments have been received

20 remaining


----------



## hotmetal

Not sure how that compares with other raffles, but to get 2/3 payments in within a few hours sounds to me like we're all excited about the chance of getting the E10!


----------



## Glenn

I'd say we are slightly ahead of the curve.


----------



## Daren

hotmetal said:


> Not sure how that compares with other raffles, but to get 2/3 payments in within a few hours sounds to me like we're all excited about the chance of getting the E10!


Nope - it was my threat of Lavazza


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Managed to get the transfer done so PAID







payment reference is HairyHogg Payment.


----------



## Soll

Paid with thanks. Good luck everyone


----------



## Asgross

Just paid

apologies for delay

G/L to everyone


----------



## jonathanhook

Paid. Thanks and good luck all!


----------



## Tewdric

Appalling luck everybody!









I am looking forward to settling the achievable high end flat vs conic debate once and for all.

If I win its grind off at my place, all welcome!


----------



## Glenn

47/60 now paid


----------



## MSM

Sorry for the delay - paid


----------



## Blackstone

paid


----------



## Glenn

52/60


----------



## jeebsy

Glenn said:


> 52/60


Almost name and shame time


----------



## Fevmeister

jeebsy said:


> Almost name and shame time


certainly looking that way

pitchforks and torches at the ready lads


----------



## aaroncornish

This....



Glenn said:


> Reminder - no one ever gets named and shamed
> 
> Lets leave it there please


----------



## Fevmeister

aaroncornish said:


> This....


how can you not tell we are joking?


----------



## h1udd

I haven't paid


----------



## aaroncornish

Fevmeister said:


> how can you not tell we are joking?


An E10 is not a joking matter


----------



## jeebsy

aaroncornish said:


> An E10 is not a joking matter


I just trot the line out once every raffle, haven't even looked at the thread before this


----------



## Drewster

jeebsy said:


> I just trot the line out once every raffle, haven't even looked at the thread before this


Fed up with the "He is a naughty boy" meme...

So try "Errr No - Freedom actually!" instead.


----------



## Glenn

You've been warned.


----------



## Fevmeister

@jeebsy


----------



## Drewster

Fevmeister said:


> @jeebsy


Errrrrrrr



Drewster said:


> Fed up with the "He is a naughty boy" meme...
> 
> So try "Errr No - Freedom actually!" instead.


KUATB!!


----------



## Danm

Can someone help me with paypal intermediation. Tks


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Danm said:


> Can someone help me with paypal intermediation. Tks


PMd


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Paid on Danm's behalf ?


----------



## Glenn

56/60


----------



## aaroncornish

Glenn said:


> 56/60


So close


----------



## Glenn

59/60 now

If the final payment comes in by lunchtime Thursday the draw will take place on Thursday evening.

Lets go for 2130 as I should be home by then.


----------



## Fevmeister

glenn until the last person pays:


----------



## Daren

I've not paid


----------



## Daren

Oh yeah.... I'm not participating


----------



## Phil104

Nor me&#8230;


----------



## Phil104

But I am and actually I have


----------



## Fevmeister

it takes 2 minutes to transfer money - cant understand why someone would enter a raffle and not be able to do this in 5 full days??


----------



## Dylan

Fevmeister said:


> it takes 2 minutes to transfer money - cant understand why someone would enter a raffle and not be able to do this in 5 full days??


Some people like to enter raffles but are also busy and or forgetful.

I was one of the last to pay a while back because I entered the raffle and by the time it completed I was away on a job in the middle of nowhere with no internet for a week.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fevmeister said:


> it takes 2 minutes to transfer money - cant understand why someone would enter a raffle and not be able to do this in 5 full days??


I can't understand why you continue to moan about it


----------



## Fevmeister

Mrboots2u said:


> I can't understand who you continue to moan about it


behave


----------



## Glenn

A 24 hour ban has been imposed.

Lets hope this is the last time any such comments are placed when fair warnings have been given.

Its not fair on those who are away or may be awaiting payday to be put under pressure.

I have already been in contact with the member who is yet to pay.


----------



## coffeechap

Ah a little peace for a day


----------



## 7493

Patience folks! It will happen. There are a load of good reasons why someone might not have paid yet.


----------



## Grahamg

Children. For years I've been quick to judge, then realised a baby can turn you, unintentionally, into the flakiest person around.... and I was already laid back. Anyway, great time of year to run this, is it too early to put dibs on the winner's cast offs?


----------



## 7493

Grahamg said:


> Children. For years I've been quick to judge, then realised a baby can turn you, unintentionally, into the flakiest person around.... and I was already laid back. Anyway, great time of year to run this, is it too early to put dibs on the winner's cast offs?


Yes!


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Who is going to be the first to ask to name and shame the banned member?

:runsawayveryfarveryfast:


----------



## Yes Row

Just look at post 162 and the posters profile. I think the banned status gives it away


----------



## TomBurtonArt

Yes Row said:


> Just look at post 162 and the posters profile. I think the banned status gives it away


It was a jape. A simple jape.


----------



## Fevmeister

Yes Row said:


> Just look at post 162 and the posters profile. I think the banned status gives it away


nope


----------



## Fevmeister

coffeechap said:


> Ah a little peace for a day


----------



## AndyH83

At the risk of sticking my head above the parapet - do we know if the draw will go ahead tonight around 9.30ish? Just so I know to secrete myself away at the laptop, away from prying eyes and out of earshot of my dear wife who would almost certainly veto the acquisition of the grand prize should I be fortunate enough to be the winner!

If she doesn't know, it means I can install it on the worktop, and just pile boxes of teabags to camouflage it and keep it secret, at least for a while.

Andy


----------



## Yes Row

Fevmeister said:



> nope


24 hours just flew by!


----------



## Mrboots2u

Yes Row said:


> 24 hours just flew by!


I'm not convinced it was 24 hours

We should have had some kind of doomsday clock counting down


----------



## The Systemic Kid




----------



## Daren

Yes Row said:


> 24 hours just flew by!


I'm preying for groundhog day so we have another evening of peace and harmony


----------



## Daren

D'oh - just saw Patrick's post... Great minds


----------



## Fevmeister

The vicious ban has taught me many life lessons, there will be no ground hog day

I am a reformed criminal


----------



## Drewster

AndyH83 said:


> If she doesn't know, it means I can install it on the worktop, and just pile boxes of teabags to camouflage it and keep it secret, at least for a while.


Errrrrr I can see a flaw in your plan....

1) It'll be me wining not you... 

2) A big enough pile of teabags to hide this baby will cost more than the £20 entry...

Leading to:

3) An enven harder time explaining to the Mrs!!!!

4) About a decades supply of stale tea!!!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Fevmeister said:


> The vicious ban has taught me many life lessons, there will be no ground hog day
> 
> I am a reformed criminal


Something like this?


----------



## Fevmeister

The Systemic Kid said:


> Something like this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 17984


exactly like that

having initially considered the punishment cruel and unusual (sent an email to the court of human rights) i have seen the error of my ways


----------



## Mrboots2u

Fevmeister said:


> exactly like that
> 
> having initially considered the punishment cruel and unusual (sent an email to the court of human rights) i have seen the error of my ways


Behave


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Mrboots2u said:


> Behave


Click - 6.00am again!


----------



## Snakehips

Fevmeister said:


> I am a reformed criminal


We'll be the judge of that, not you!!


----------



## Daren

Fevmeister said:


> I am a reformed criminal


I can see the future....


----------



## Tewdric

Shit! Where can I get more popcorn this time of night?


----------



## @3aan

http://i.stack.imgur.com/KpOtd.gif


----------



## coffeechap

this is happening tonight folks


----------



## Fevmeister

exciting


----------



## Glenn

indeed it is - in about 1 hour and 5 minutes


----------



## aaroncornish

Eeek!!


----------



## Daren

Good luck everyone


----------



## coffeechap

Daren said:


> Good luck everyone


hey get off our thread you


----------



## Daren

coffeechap said:


> hey get off our thread you


Sod you - good luck everyone else


----------



## Phil104

Arggghhhhh&#8230; the tension.


----------



## jeebsy

Bah humbug


----------



## Tewdric

Prefer Murray mints me self like!


----------



## coffeechap

As a bonus Reiss is going to offer one more e10 after the raffle on a Black Friday deal


----------



## Glenn

We are about to begin.

The first part of the draw is where I take the details and enter them into random.org List Randomiser

The next step is to randomise the list

The final step is where I randomise the list again

As this is an e10 - the person who sits in 10th row after 2 randomisatins will be the winner of this great raffle prize sourced via *coffeechap* from Londinium Espresso


----------



## coffeechap

oooooooooooooo


----------



## Jedi oh

The suspense is killing me!!


----------



## Glenn

Before I announce the winner of tonight's raffle I would like to thank *coffeechap* and *Londinium Espresso* for working closely together to not only offer this great prize but also the Black Friday discount for one lucky person!


----------



## Glenn

The winner of the Compak e10 from Londinium Espresso is *Bz99s*

Congratulations on your win!

Please contact coffeechap by PM to discuss the delivery options

Please join with me in congratulating *Bz99s* on his win!


----------



## Daren

Congrats Bz99s


----------



## Hairy_Hogg

Well done luck Bz99s


----------



## AndyH83

Well done!! Am 'well jel' as the young folk say!


----------



## aaroncornish

Well done sir







enjoy that beast


----------



## Jedi oh

Well done, enjoy.


----------



## KevJ70

Congrats Bz99s

Kev


----------



## Glenn

To see where you ended up

Click here for the spreadsheet and click here for the word version


----------



## Rob1

Ohhh the suspense is over. Congrats Bz99s.


----------



## AndyH83

Glenn, only one word can describe you for posting that spreadsheet, and that's sadistic!!

11. AndyH83


----------



## coffeechap

well done indeed


----------



## MSM

Congrats Bz99s.


----------



## coffeechap

AndyH83 said:


> Glenn, only one word can describe you for posting that spreadsheet, and that's sadistic!!
> 
> 11. AndyH83


so close


----------



## dan1502

Well done. I'll get over it.....eventually.


----------



## Tewdric

Congratulations but now the pressure will be on to upgrade the Bezzera







. Nice problem to have though.

Once again thanks to Coffechap and Glenn for all the work in setting this up, and Reiss for supplying the swag. They are fun..


----------



## johnealey

Congrats Bz99 and enjoy, quality grinder.

Thanks also to Dave, Glenn and Reiss for another cracking raffle, long may they continue.

John


----------



## Snakehips

Well done Bz99s.

Thanks again coffechap and Londinium.

@Glenn ....... I'm not really convinced that you've got the hang of this name picking malarkey !

I'm happy to take over and do the December draw if everyone is in agreement?


----------



## bz99s

Wow- can't believe it! Thanks to all for arranging. This will make a great addition- one that I couldn't have imagined buying outright!


----------



## grumpydaddy

and THAT is the wonder of these raffles

Well done you.


----------



## Yes Row

Well Done!

Enjoy it, I'm sure you will

Thanks to Reiss, Dave and Glenn


----------



## Dylan

well done, gunna beat them odds one of these days.

...(again)


----------



## mmmatron

Congrats bz99s. Back to saving for an e8...


----------



## Rhys

Congratulations, well done and commiserations to every one else.

Wonder what the next raffle will be, an L1? Now that would be something..


----------



## Rob1

AndyH83 said:


> Glenn, only one word can describe you for posting that spreadsheet, and that's sadistic!!
> 
> 11. AndyH83


11 is as close to 10 as 60.


----------



## reneb

congrats bz99s - I'm sure you'll love the grinder. fantastic early christmas present ☺

thanks as ever to dave, glenn and reiss, great raffle.


----------



## grumpydaddy

I nearly won the pools...... My neighbor won.


----------



## Daren

grumpydaddy said:


> I nearly won the pools...... My neighbor won.


Showing your age there GD


----------



## Jon

Rob1 said:


> 11 is as close to 10 as 60.


In terms of being drawn yes.

Numerically it's much closer.


----------



## alexferdi

Congrats! Many thanks Dave, Reiss and Glenn!


----------



## risky

Good win there. Many thanks to Dave, Reiss and Glenn for making it happen. Long may the raffles continue!


----------



## Phil104

Well done *Bz99s *- and much happy grinding - and thanks guys for the supply, organisation and draw.


----------



## hotmetal

Well of course I'm sad I didn't win as that is one awesome grinder, but big congratulations to Bz99s and long may the great tradition of cfuk raffles continue (at least until I manage to win one! ) ?


----------



## Fevmeister

Well done bz, all the way from Alcatraz!!


----------



## Thecatlinux

Congratulations


----------



## Drewster

Congrats on the win - a nice early Xmas!!!


----------



## grumpydaddy

That is also the age of the joke Daren.... besides I never played but my granddad did


----------



## PWW

Well done Bz99s its a great grinder.

And well done to all involved for another great raffle.


----------



## froggystyle

Nice one Bz99s.

A couple of little tips for this grinder, set the dial between 45-50 for espresso, set one of your timers to about 3 seconds to get 18g out.

Have fun its a beast!


----------



## Asgross

Congrats bz99

Fantastic addition to anyone's coffee setup

Thanks to organisers


----------



## dan1502

I think it was one of these I tried at Cup North. A lovely machine.


----------



## EricC

Congratulations bz99s, it's a brilliant grinder.

Thank you too coffeechap, Reiss and Glenn.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty

Fevmeister said:


> The vicious ban has taught me many life lessons, there will be no ground hog day
> 
> I am a reformed criminal


Lets hope so this time

http://z15.invisionfree.com/Cyber_Nations/index.php?showtopic=26412


----------



## jeebsy

If you're disappointed at missing out, grab yourself a black (coffee) Friday deal on this: http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?27797-Mazzer-Major-almost-unused-black-%A3395-00-inc-delivery


----------



## coffeechap

Jumbo Ratty said:


> Lets hope so this time
> 
> http://z15.invisionfree.com/Cyber_Nations/index.php?showtopic=26412


doesn't look like he learns his lessons, tick tock


----------



## Fevmeister

coffeechap said:


> doesn't look like he learns his lessons, tick tock


i was 15 then though so not entirely relevant bringing a non-serious online game into the discussion


----------



## Fru T Bunn

Dear fellow forum users.

It was me who failed to pay up for the auction. To all of you, I am sorry for messing you about and for any extra work caused to the orgaisers. Apologies too go to the supplier.

There was a genuine reason I couldn't get online to pay. I've participated in other auctions, it's no something I've done before or intend to do again. I'm a little embarrassed by it.

Best regards

Andy


----------



## Fevmeister

Andy don't worry it was a successful auction at the end of the day.

I've realised my comments were selfish so if it were them that made you feel embarrassed (as you say) I apologise


----------



## Daren

Andy - may your family drink Lavazza for ever more.


----------



## Daren

It did add to the fun - I'm sure nobody minded (except Fev who doesn't count anyway)

Joke Fev


----------



## coffeechap

Fevmeister said:


> i was 15 then though so not entirely relevant bringing a non-serious online game into the discussion


It's funny what people dig up though


----------



## jlarkin

coffeechap said:


> It's funny what people dig up though


And a bit creepy or is it just me thinking that?


----------



## Snakehips

jlarkin said:


> And a bit creepy or is it just me thinking that?


That's t'internet for you Joe.

PS Your secret is safe with me.

PPS For the time being at least.


----------



## bz99s

Very happy to receive this today









Just occurred to me that I have gone through a Cunil, Ascaso and Macap grinder in the space of a year. Definitely going to be sticking to this grinder, now all I need is to win a dual boiler or a lever to be at peace!

Thanks again to all for arranging.


----------



## Syenitic

Amazing, it even outshines the Bezzera...looks great...interested though, how has it improved things for you?


----------



## coffeechap

Fab to see it in situ


----------



## Rhys

Very carefully complimentary, they look well together


----------



## bz99s

It's a lot beefier than I thought it would be, but in a good way. My wife even said it looks nice.... Shock.

It's too early to tell how it's improved the taste for me. Just about got it dialed in however I will need to wait until I get a chance to do a proper comparison on taste. I have been using some new beans from kaffebox and I have no idea how they compare to anything I am used to. Going to buy some more tomorrow from Mr Eion in Edinburgh as I am well seasoned with his beans and look forward to comparing the taste from this beast.


----------



## hotmetal

Just a teensy bit envious of your beautiful set up there man. Lush kit, I've ordered a Goldfinger from CC but I guess the E10 will have to wait until my luck changes.


----------



## paul whu

I love gambling. Looks like this prize has gone to a good home.


----------



## hotmetal

No. Would have been much better in *my* home!


----------



## bz99s

It's protected by this guy...


----------

